# Spring



## jenthepen (Aug 25, 2015)

Birds writing music on telegraph wires,
  Love bytes on smartphones replacing the ring.
A million spontaneous internal fires: 
 Spring.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2015)

Ha haa... jen, you used my favorite "F" word.. FIRE!... lol.. This is very elegant and clever.. a jewel of a poem where each word is sublime... thanks for a cool read..write on... Peace..


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 25, 2015)

A very beautiful poem. I love the opening line; it's dandilicious.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 25, 2015)

An age old theme, I was intrigued to see what you would do with it. Subtle and succinct, nicely done.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 26, 2015)

A delightful poem - I liked every line but my favourite being the first one as I could "see" those birds.


----------



## RayEver (Aug 26, 2015)

'Birds writing music on telegraph wires'
where I live ,in springtime,  every 100 yards there is a mockingbird, perched up high , singing every song they have ever heard. ALL Night Long.        
 During the day I love to whistle to them , silly phrases , something complex to me and they send it back , better.
 Now it's part of the nighttime chant keeping me awake.
 I didn't think this thru.


----------



## escorial (Aug 26, 2015)

the first line just stopped me..i read on but the first line was were it was all happening.....i don't think i will ever forget that line..epic,fantastic


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 26, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Ha haa... jen, you used my favorite "F" word.. FIRE!... lol.. This is very elegant and clever.. a jewel of a poem where each word is sublime... thanks for a cool read..write on... Peace..



  Thanks, Jul. Gotta keep them fires burning.  



Arthur G. Mustard said:


> A very beautiful poem. I love the opening line; it's dandilicious.



  Why, thanks, Arthur. That was a very splendiforous compliment.  



Olly Buckle said:


> An age old theme, I was intrigued to see what you would do with it. Subtle and succinct, nicely done.



  Thanks, Olly, your praise means a lot to me.



Sonata said:


> A delightful poem - I liked every line but my favourite being the first one as I could "see" those birds.



  That’s kind of you, Sonata, thanks. I’ve always looked at birds gathered on wires and wished I knew enough about music to compose the notes their bodies were creating. Then I came across this;
https://vimeo.com/6428069 



RayEver said:


> 'Birds writing music on telegraph wires'
> where I live ,in springtime,  every 100 yards there is a mockingbird, perched up high , singing every song they have ever heard. ALL Night Long.
> During the day I love to whistle to them , silly phrases , something complex to me and they send it back , better.
> Now it's part of the nighttime chant keeping me awake.
> I didn't think this thru.



   Hi Ray, I love your story! I guess that’s what they call reaping what you sow.  

We have starlings around here that mimic sounds and we often get fooled into thinking there is a phone ringing or a house alarm going off but it usually turns out to be the local starlings!


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi escorial, I just missed you as I was replying to the other posts. I'm so flattered by your reaction to this poem. - Damn, I really need to be a little more cool. lol.

Check out that link in my answer to Sonata, above. It's fantastic!

And seriously, thanks a lot for the great comments.

jen


----------



## Gumby (Aug 26, 2015)

Now that's a lovely little 'byte' all on its own, jen. Truly a pleasure to read.


----------



## auden (Aug 29, 2015)

Beautiful images and a surprising ending. Love it.


----------



## Fats Velvet (Aug 29, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Birds writing music on telegraph wires
> Love bytes on smartphones replacing the ring.
> A million spontaneous internal fires:
> Spring.



Great spring poem.  Teenage Kicks.  I like the double meanings in the first two lines, and the sprightliness of the abrupt end rhyme (the poem frolics elsewhere).  My only suggestion is to add a comma to the end of L1.  

You've got a keeper Jen.


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 29, 2015)

Love this short little poem. I like the clever word usage and the double meanings as Fats said. You packed a lot in so little. I love poetry like that. Thanks for sharing it Jen =)


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I'm glad you picked up on the double meanings and the sense of fun.

And thanks for the suggestion about the comma, Fats. Job done.


----------



## escorial (Sep 10, 2015)

this work for me is so amazing...short...like poetic..that for me it kind of covers all i like about poetry...i just adore this piece...remarkable


----------



## David... (Sep 10, 2015)

Spring is a wonderful time, you captured it well.

David...


----------

